
Desktop waterjet cuts almost any material – and expenses - triplesec
http://newatlas.com/wazer-desktop-waterjet-cutter/45397/
======
triplesec
This is about a particular new product, so i'm not 100% sure on posting it,
but it does seem rather useful for makers etc in our communities.

